
Android Oreo Bug Eats Up Mobile Data Even When On Wi-Fi - lalmachado
https://betanews.com/2017/09/06/android-oreo-data-usage/
======
lalmachado
An apparent bug with Android Oreo has been discovered which means Google's
mobile operating system could be munching its way through your data allowance,
even if you're connected to a wireless network. A thread on Reddit highlighted
the issue, with many people pointing out that it could prove expensive for
anyone not using an unlimited data plan. Google is apparently aware of the
problem and is working on a patch, but in the meantime, Oreo users are being
warned to consider disabling mobile data when they are at home or using a
wireless connection elsewhere.

------
moocowtruck
its like when apple enabled to use data when wifi signal was weak... on by
default and people took big hits to their data plan. To bad companies can't be
held liable for this type bug.

